# Hmm Baby Mac's?



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

hey guys, I was wondering if there are anyone selling baby Mac's? I don't want spilos, but Mac's. I've asked AE and Aquascape but they are out of those baby ones. They only have adult or 3-4 incher's. If anyone know someone that has some PM me please.

Piranha_dork


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

AEaquatics.what's wrong with 3-4"??? By then they're almost out of their cannibal stage.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> AEaquatics.what's wrong with 3-4"??? By then they're almost out of their cannibal stage.


Exactly. I'd go after 3-4 inchers over babies any day of the week..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

When you figure a 1" Mac will be 3-4"in 3months then you figure out what it takes to feed them for 3months, the 3-4" price is a steal!then figure your definitely gonna lose a couple to cannibalism before they even reach 3-4" you'd be way ahead to buy the 3-4" IMO.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

Well shipping is going to cost an arm and a leg lol. I have a 85 gallon long tank. How many should I put in there? I'm thinking 3.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

piranha_dork said:


> Well shipping is going to cost an arm and a leg lol. I have a 85 gallon long tank. How many should I put in there? I'm thinking 3.


I think 4 would be ok


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I'd go with atleast 4


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> Well shipping is going to cost an arm and a leg lol. I have a 85 gallon long tank. How many should I put in there? I'm thinking 3.


If your getting 1 inchers you better get a few more then you actually want cause you are going to lose some. Its just the nature of the beast with macs.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

I guess we'll see how they'll do. I know for sure there will be a lot of nipping going on, so I'll just have to put lots of little small fishies in there for them to play with.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

piranha_dork said:


> I guess we'll see how they'll do. I know for sure there will be a lot of nipping going on, so I'll just have to put lots of little small fishies in there for them to play with.


Good luck with that macs are brutal with other macs.other fish to play with/eat or whatever doesn't always work.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Super Brutal!!! Just lost one this morning. Thats 2 down out of 6 in the first 3 months..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That suks Shane!


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Its that same c*ck sucker thats doing it too.. The one i threatened to send to you if he dont settle his ass down..lol Whats crazy to me is he isn't taking out the little ones. He is taking them down according to whos biggest. Guess he doesn't want any competition down the road.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

shaneb said:


> Its that same c*ck sucker thats doing it too.. The one i threatened to send to you if he dont settle his ass down..lol Whats crazy to me is he isn't taking out the little ones. He is taking them down according to whos biggest. Guess he doesn't want any competition down the road.


You have a smart fish there. I'd do the same... take the 2nd biggest to me out and later on get the B*tches for myself ^_^


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Where do your get the Mac's on AE? they have gold spilos but don't know what the Mac's are listed under?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

GuNSm0k3 said:


> Where do your get the Mac's on AE? they have gold spilos but don't know what the Mac's are listed under?


gold spilo = serrasalmus maculatus (mac's)


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

btw, alex at AE Aquatics pm'ed me today and said he was all out of mac's, but is getting a batch of 1" inchers next week


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

hehehehe I think my credit card company loves me because of my spending ^_^ baby mac's hmmmm


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

here in madison wi we have a lfs that is full of 1-2in macs for 15$ ea and 4-5in macs for 50


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

dam I wish I had another tank ! I think I'm getting the gold fever too lol


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> here in madison wi we have a lfs that is full of 1-2in macs for 15$ ea and 4-5in macs for 50


whats the store called?

do you know if they're wild or tank bred? brazilian or peruvian?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

idk if wild or not but the store is called living arts its located in madison, wisconsin


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

here in michigan i see macs ALL the time for really cheap too!....iv never had macs but from what iv heard you need at least 4 in a shoal....in a 85 gallion that should be good too...i would prolly go with 5 just to over stock it a tad and put up alot of current....heres some reasons why

1)overstocked tank = fish dont make territorys and have territorial fights
2)ALOT of current = fish having something to do other than kick the sh*t out of one another/burns their energy as well (keep them more well fed if you do this though)
3)keep the tank bare = no hiding spots also means no territory's
4) not sure if this will work but i would deffiantly keep some cheap,little, and fast tetras in there with them....i would prolly go with alot of them too...at least till they hit 5"


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

twag were have you been seeing them the only place i have ever seen them is pet connection aka ash.sh*t im lucky i guess i didnt start with 5 i did start with 13 but 3 died because water and the other 5 were eaten golds dont play nice at all.now i have a 180 getting ready for them they better git along,
fred


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

theres a place called greenwoods that had em.....ummmm oceans and sea's had a couple and i saw some somewhere else to i cant remmeber tho


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> AEaquatics.what's wrong with 3-4"??? By then they're almost out of their cannibal stage.


I agree, anything smaller would scare me off.


----------

